
The Linguistic Genius of Prairie Dogs (2015) - coolreader18
http://www.animalcognition.org/2015/03/11/the-linguistic-genius-of-prairie-dogs/
======
naikrovek
That's neat as heck, man. Not exactly Hacker News material, and it's nice to
read, anyway.

